# Need Windows 98 Product Key for old computer



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, worked thru all kinds of stuff to finally get win98 up and running again (well, this is the 3rd different version I am trying), and I get stuck on the product key...
It's an old computer. I have two win 98 disks with keys, but the disks won't load...well, they are SE's....it's driving me up the wall.....I am gonna try to install 2K maybe...or toss it out the window....


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds like the product keys you have are not the right ones for the version of Windows you're trying to install.


----------



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

Actually, the disks are damaged. The computer does not even install them...they are pretty scratched up...got disk with cover, both have same code...


----------



## Dreampainter (Jun 28, 2006)

I was given a generic WIN98 Code from Dell tech support and it has worked for 3 different friends of mine...let me know if you want to try it...

Dreampainter


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the disks are scratched and can't be read, how did you use them to load Windows 98 on the computer?

Dreampainter, sharing your product keys with others is likely a violation of this forum's rules. You might want to read them over to avoid problems here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll echo what was said Dreampainter  A WIN98 generic code from Dell 

Yeah, good one.......


----------



## Dreampainter (Jun 28, 2006)

Honestly. I swear that I would not give out a product code illegally, and I CAN provide the text of my tech support conversation from Dell tech support,IN FULL.... they send one as text...containing the code...but I dont want to get in trouble or get anyone else in trouble...I just dont like being called a liar, even if it is in a round about way...thanks a heap!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do us all a favor, and keep your code to yourself. Dell does not give out GENERIC codes. Secondly, I highly doubt they are even STILL providing tech support on an almost obsolete operating system that is slated to have updates from Microsoft stop shortly.

If you have a Dell machine, they gave you the code for YOUR machine if you purchased it through them. If you have chosen to share that with friends, then you have enabled them to install ILLEGAL operating systems.

No ands, ifs or buts


----------



## Dreampainter (Jun 28, 2006)

My goodness...yes they are still doing tech support for obsolete systems until July 1, and I DO have the text from our Dell Tech Support live chat...and yes I WILL keep the code to myself...and am beginning to wish I had NOT joined this site at all...I thought it was about trying to help someone, not condemn, accuse or call someone a liar...
forgive me for being stupid...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

To give you the benefit of the doubt, the Dell technician you worked with may have been acting shady and provided you with an illegal key. Since you just joined, we really suggest you read the rules. They exist to protect the people who run this site.

This site *is* about helping people. It's about helping people legally. Giving other people your product keys is not legal.

Welcome to the forum. Stick around for a while. Read some posts. You'll find this place is full of useful information and very helpful people. Just chalk this up as a noobie mistake, and move on. No one will hold it against you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Read the EULA that came with your system. No one has called you a liar. I have the right to NOT believe what you are saying is true. If you are the one who was misled, that still doesn't make me have to believe it 

By the way, I'd report that Dell technician


----------



## Dreampainter (Jun 28, 2006)

I did read the rules but wouldn't it also then be illegal to ASK for a key code??? I apologize for offering to help out, I won't let it happen again. Thanks for helping with this...

Also I need some help on formatting my laptop and installing Win98SE instead of WinME(which I hate) and nobody is replying to my posts regarding this. One person did, and told me to make a bootable CD which I did, and now need to know how to use it. The bootable CD is for Win98 so , I dont know if it will work for my system since it is running ME...
I wish I was as smart as most of you guys,...


----------



## Dreampainter (Jun 28, 2006)

yes you have the right not to belive me, but that is just as good as calling me a liar in my opinion...especially when I offered proof, but anyway as iof now this subject is over in my opinion...thanks for the little smilie anyways...

DP


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Dreampainter said:


> I did read the rules but wouldn't it also then be illegal to ASK for a key code??? I apologize for offering to help out, I won't let it happen again. Thanks for helping with this...
> 
> Also I need some help on formatting my laptop and installing Win98SE instead of WinME(which I hate) and nobody is replying to my posts regarding this. One person did, and told me to make a bootable CD which I did, and now need to know how to use it. The bootable CD is for Win98 so , I dont know if it will work for my system since it is running ME...
> I wish I was as smart as most of you guys,...


http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/479057-how-do-i-format-my.html

Closed that thread. Reinstall the legal copy of ME  Time for you to move on


----------



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

I did not mean to get anyone in trouble, nor did I ask to do something illegally. I was simply wondering what one does in a situation like this. A friend of mine told me to call Microsoft and purchase a key, and I may try that. 
Sorry about my post..I did not mean to cause any trouble...just want to install that darn OS, that's all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PuterPerson, you had nothing to do with anything wrong.


----------



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know as I really started feeling bad to have asked.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Like you said, you might call Microsoft and see if they can assist.

If not, Windows 98 is going by the wayside shortly, so, I wouldn't waste money purchasing another copy


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Just buy a new retail or OEM version of 98SE, you can get one for $40-$50.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just noticed that you are in Vegas. I'm currently in Vegas as well, I have a retail version of 98SE that I'm no longer using. I have switched everything to XP, if you are interested, I could put it in an envelope and leave it at my guard gate (I'm leaving town tomorrow to return to Mexico) -- and you could pick it up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just bumping this post up again, as I'm packing, and wanted to be sure you saw my offer.


----------



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

HI,
I was gone all day yesterday and just now got on the computer. Are you still in town??


----------



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

OH, and thank you for the offer. That is very nice of you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, I'm not, but I left it with someone who can still get it to the guard gate.

Let me know. You might want to email me with your name, I'll have her write your name on it, and leave it there.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

A free version of 98, Candy, your such a sweetie!:up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks  I try 

Actually, hubby is always on my butt to get rid of "STUFF" that I'm no longer using 

Men!


----------



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL, that's what I should do. I am such a packrat...got all kinds of programs, and tons of computer parts, old computers, monitors, printers....just dusting away since I have no time to play with it....


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Candy, post # 65 is awaiting a response 

http://forums.techguy.org/civilized-debate/479798-who-worst-person-history.html

can't believe you missed it! you must be "On the road again"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I replied 

And yes, I was on the road........


----------



## DragonKing74 (Oct 9, 2007)

Im having same problem did a compaq quick restore. only I never any codes for the OS. so I thought maybe I could find one online beofre I call the 1-800-ru-legit cuz seriously how am I suppose to prove I bought a computer 10 years ago and never had a code? all my friends say buy a new computer... easy to say if your not divorced paying a huge child support and dont have any extra cash lol...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Look on the side or back of the computer. You might also call Compaq/HP.


----------



## DragonKing74 (Oct 9, 2007)

actually I just looked up compaq's 800 number for when i got home. didnt think of looking on the back. ill check that out


----------

